# My first bud pic..



## myBuddy420 (Sep 5, 2008)

This was a while back... its lovely though. 
i dont know its strain though..sorry ;/


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 5, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Pierced (Sep 18, 2008)

How was the smoke?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, looks like most of it is gone what was it like????? i think i have seen that pic some where before, looks familiar??????


----------

